# Absicherung MM4



## Markus (22 März 2006)

hallo,

was für eine sicherung macht ihr vor einen 2,2kw mm420?

was für eine sicherung wenn es 3x2,2kw mm420 sind?

(FU sind einphasig!!!)

simens murmelt da irgendwas von 35-40a.

ich habe aber noch nie irgeneinen fu dieser baugröße gesehen der so hoch abgesichert war. kann mir vorstellen das beim anlagen der spannung erst mal ordentlich leistung in die zk-kondensatoren geblasen wird, aber diesen spizenstrom kann ich doch mit sicherungen entsprechender karakteristik überstehen?

danke!


----------



## Markus (22 März 2006)

ok, also vergesst den ganzen bullshit da oben wieder, irgendwie hatda jemand mächtig verwirrung gestiftet....



also habe das handbuch noch einmal gelesen.

der voladestrom ist nicht größer als der nenn-eingangsstrom

also nix mit 35-40a, nichteinmal zum laden der kondensatoren...


----------



## Markus (22 März 2006)

ok, habs doch nicht begriffen...
also ich habe:

6x MM420 2,2kw
4x MM440 1,1kw


ich wollte jeweils 3 2,2kw und die 4 1,1kw fu auf eine sicherung hängen.

habe im anhang einen auszug aus der bal, die sagt doch tatsächlich das der mm420 2,2kw einen eingangstrom von 26,4A hat. das kann doch nicht sein?

wenn ich vom worst case ausgehe dann bräuchte ich für die 10 spielzeugumrichter (was sind den schon 1,1 und 2,2 kw?) eine 250A zuleitung?!

wie gesagt, sind lauter einphasige fu!


----------



## Question_mark (22 März 2006)

Hallo Markus,



			
				Markus schrieb:
			
		

> also vergesst den ganzen bullshit da oben wieder


Ok, machen wir. Aber im ganzen Forum gibt es keinen so schönen Monolog wie in diesem Thread....
Wenn jetzt die Smileys funktionieren würden, könntest Du dreimal den MrGreen sehen.

Gruss
Question_mark


----------



## MSB (22 März 2006)

Kannst du drehen wie du willst,
bei einer 3~ 80A Zuleitung wirst du mit den Dingern wohl landen.
Evtl. kann man ja auf 3 phasige Geräte umsteigen.

Natürlich bei 100% Gleichzeitigkeit, und alle Antriebe auf Vollast.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Markus (22 März 2006)

@qm
danke jetzt weiß ich bescheid...

@msb
ok, aber wie erklärt sich das?
für was braucht so ein 2,2 kw umrichter 25A eingangstrom?

was meint siemens überhaupt mit "eingangstrom"?
spitzeneingangstrom lasse ich ja noch gelten, aber das es sich damit um den nennstrom handelt geht noch nicht ganz in mein hirn...
der fu hätte in dem fall ja einen miserablen wirkungsgrad von ca. 50%...

das merkwürdige ist ja das siemens bei 3 phasigen fu ähnlich hohe ströme angegeben sind. (3kw mit 15,6A ).

ich habe mich mit dem kram nie so richtig beschäftigt, das machen anderen leute. aber ich habe extra noch einmla in einen alten plan geschaut und da sind tatsächlich 2 x1,5kw fu einpahsig an einem K16A automat.

also wie kommt bei einem 2,2 kw fu ein eingangstrom von 26,4A zu stande? und was ist der "eingangstrom"?


----------



## MSB (22 März 2006)

Das Grundproblem bei 1phasigen FU's,
sind eigentlich unheimlich hohe Ladeströme in den Kondensator.

Mit Eingangsstrom ist durchaus das gemeint was man auch darunter verstehen sollte,
nämlich der maximal zulässige dauerhafte Eingangsstrom in den FU.

Der Umrichter versorgt den Motor ja ca. 180° der Periode aus dem Eingangssinus aus dem Kondensator,
Und der Umrichter hat ca. 180° zeit in Kondensator zu puffern, muss dabei aber natürlich nachwievor den Motor mitversorgen.

Wo du allerdings bei einem 3 kW Umrichter 15 A hast, weiß ich jetzt auch nicht,
beim MM440 sinds bei 3~ 400 V 10A bei 7,7 A Ausgangsstrom.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Markus (22 März 2006)

MSB schrieb:
			
		

> Der Umrichter versorgt den Motor ja ca. 180° der Periode aus dem Eingangssinus aus dem Kondensator,
> Und der Umrichter hat ca. 180° zeit in Kondensator zu puffern, muss dabei aber natürlich nachwievor den Motor mitversorgen.


 
wie soll ich das jetzt verstehen?
ist da kein brückengleichrichter drin oder bin ich jetzt  aufm falschen pferd?


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (22 März 2006)

Hallo Markus,

die entsprechenden Vorschriften kenne ich (natürlich) auch nicht.
Allerdings ist es doch so, dass die Sicherungen nicht für den Motorschutz (Nennstrom), sondern für den Leitungsschutz (Kurzschluss) zuständig sind. Daher müssen sie einiges mehr als den Nennstrom vertragen. Die genannten Werte enstsprechen den Empfehlungen für (normalen) Direktanlauf ohne FU. Da ein Asynchronmotor auch längere Zeit relativ hoch überlastet werden kann (soweit es der FU zulässt), müssen die Sicherungen dem gerecht werden. Sicherungen altern bei regelmässiger Überlastung! Mit den angegeben Werten liegt man sicherlich auf der sicheren Seite, so dass sie in normalen Betrieb niemals auslösen werden.

Wir setzen in solche Fällen oftmals Motorschutzschalter ein und stellen sie auf den Nennstrom oder im Grenzfall etwas höher ein. Ob das normgerecht ist weiß ich nicht. Ein Problem habe ich darin nie gesehen. Gibt es für Motorschutzschalter auch Empfehlungen des Herstellers?


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## MSB (22 März 2006)

Mir fällt ehrlich gesagt jetzt auf Anhieb nichts dummes ein, wie man das verständlich beschreiben sollte.

Natürlich ist da ein Brückengleichrichter drin,
nur ist der Umrichter im Vergleich zu 6 pulsigen Brücke bei 3~ FU's wesentlich länger und mehr auf seinen Pufferkondensator angewiesen.

Eine Eigenschaft eines Wechselstrom-Brückengleichrichters ist ja das die Spannung immer bei 180° vom Sinus einen Nulldurchgang hat.

Vielleicht schafft das Bild ein wenig Klarheit, mit dem Dunkelblauen, wird auch gelb und Rosa versorgt.
V bzw. W vom Umrichterausgang haben immer dann ihren maximalen Scheitelwert hat, ist die Speisende Phase gerade bei 50 % der Spitzenspannung -> folglich wird der Motor aus dem Kondensator versorgt.





Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (23 März 2006)

Hallo Manuel



> ...folglich wird der Motor aus dem Kondensator versorgt...


Dafür isser doch auch da. Du schreibst hier über Frequenzumrichter ;-) .


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## MSB (23 März 2006)

Selbstverständlich isser dafür da,
mir ging es eigentlich auch hauptsächlich darum klarzumachen,
das der Kondensator beim 1~ FU
a) wesentlich größer ist
b) der Motor auch länger aus dem Kondensator versorgt wird -> höherer Strom
c) der Kondensator nicht soviel Zeit hat sich wieder aufzuladen -> höherer Strom
alles in relation zum 3~ FU.
und
weil das alles nicht genug ist, sich beim 1~ FU gegenüber dem 3~ FU sich dann auch noch die Spannung reduziert.

Allerdings ist der Wirkungsgrad der Siemens FU's scheinbar immer irgendwas zwischen 70-80%.

FU 1~ Eingang 230V / 26A = ~ 6000 VA
FU 1~ Ausgang 3~ 230V / 10,4 A = 230 * 10,4 * Wurzel 3 = 4100 VA

Wirkungsgrad: 4100 / 6000 = 68,3 %

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## ralfm (23 März 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

also die FU´s die Markus meint, sind sowohl für 3-Phasenbetrieb als auch für 1-Phasenbetrieb. Und ich glaube nicht, daß intern der Kondensator umgeschaltet wird  

Ich kenne das mit den 230V/400V FU´s nur von anderen Herstellern und da wird dann halt der Motor bei 1-Phasenbetrieb des FU im Dreieck geschaltet, somit hat er auch eine höhere Stromaufnahme...Oder geringer??? Muß noch mal den Stern-Dreieck-Umschaltungs-Trett suchen


----------



## MSB (23 März 2006)

So nicht ganz korrekt,

wen ich den Umrichter als 3 Phasen Gerät bestelle bekomme ich diesen auch als 3 Phasen, und kann ihn auch nur mit Drehstrom betreiben.

Gleiches gilt beim 1 Phasen FU -> so bestellt, nur mit Wechselstrom anschließbar,
im Grunde sind das mehr oder weniger verschiedene Geräte.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## ralfm (23 März 2006)

Stimmt, war ziemlicher Quatsch von mir.


----------

